# Kitten Kneading



## GazNicki (Apr 10, 2008)

We have a 9wk old kitten who is kneading my wife quite heavily.

We originally thought this was only when wearing a fleece nightgown, but have later found that she will do this no matter what.

When she starts kneading, she is like a kitten possessed. If we remove her, she instantly goes back. She is doing it quite a bit and is quite harsh when she does it to the point where it is hurting my wife a little.
She also does this close to the neck too which is quite a worry.

Is this normal behavior? Is there anything we can do?


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

When I got Beanie at 9 weeks old he did this, he would suckle as well. I gave him a piece of muslin cloth mainly to protect me from the claws as they are like little pins. He still suckles and kneads it now and he is nearly seven. There's not much left of the cloth but he loves it. I'm sure people will tell you it's because they are taken away from their mums too young but 9 weeks seems to be the average age for 'moggies' to leave their mums. My latest kitten Whisper came from cats protection and was with her mum but still taken away at 8 weeks and I had her at 9 weeks


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My kitten was with mum and brother till 16 wks and he does it. Never used to but does it every now and again


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is perfectly normal behaviour in a kitten of this age - it's a comfort thing and comes from being taken away from mum a bit early. When she does it, gently tap her paws to get her to retract her claws (she can learn), if you don't want her up by the neck move her down and stroke her in the place you want her to be (lap etc). If she gets a bit frantic and keeps climbing up blow gently on her face and move her back down. SHe 'should' gradually grow out of it if you still make her feel comfortable.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Well I had a cat that behaved exactly the same way and she was about a year old when we found her. Perhaps it was the lack of affection.

The best thing I found was to put a cushion on my lap, then she could knead away to her heart's content. Tell your wife to just gently remove her from her neck and put her on the cushion.

She may grow out of it; Tabatha did, once she felt secure.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

I got a pair of the think pink breast cancer ugg type boots which are slippers and lilly loves kneeding on these - when they are off my feet of course, we had her through cp so not sure what she lefft her mum. 

Suki used to do it a bit and we had her when she was about 8/9 weeks old but that was many many moons ago.

Luckily neither of them had/have tried to suckle anything


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Both my boys do it  Seb will only do it when he wakes me up in the mornings and Frank will do it anytime, he gives a lovely relaxing head massage


----------



## MaineCooner (Jun 26, 2011)

Every cat we've ever had has done it - so much so that at home we just call it "the cat thing"!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Spartacus does it every night when we're in bed, it's her way of saying goodnight before she goes to her bedroom.

Hercules does it in the morning when he wants feeding... Usually on your face at 6am!

Also if me or OH wears a fleecy robe, there is guaranteed to be both cats kneading away. 

(Hercules was with mum till 12 weeks in the rescue, Spartacus was 8 weeks when she came here. Spartacus is now 2 and Hercules 18 months)


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Holly does it when she wants food (when I pick her up and put her in front of her fulll bowl she is happy - attention span of a goldfish, she doesnt remember she already has food!).

Rowan does it when he wants cuddles, hes gauranteed to do it anytime between 5 and 6am - and when I dont wake up immediately, he resorts to extending one claw and resumes on my face!

Willow does it very rarely (but thats because she is the SnobbyCat, and doesnt like to associate with us mere plebs unless the mood takes her) - but when she does is, she could get an Olympic Gold.

So I guess I am trying to say, its nothing to worry about


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Perfectly nomal. Candy and Neo do it to both of us a lot, Simba doeds it occasionally, Del Boy never does. Del Boy's way of showing affection is by giving a full on head butt.
Kitten knead their mothers while feeding from her. Many continue to do it throughout their lives.


----------



## kittenlass (Apr 1, 2012)

My 2 kittens did this they still do but not as often. they do slowly grow out of it or not so much. mine do it when they are wanting attention or loving tobia bites my nails also.


----------



## Sirild (Sep 26, 2011)

Kaya (soon 1 year old) still does it occasionally. She was with mum and siblings until she was 16 weeks. She sometimes gives me a good kneading at night in bed while purring away like the little purr-machine that she is.  I just love it and I think she does too!


----------

